# DC-10 fire tanker drops.



## sunny91 (Oct 23, 2007)

In California fires..

Sunny


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 23, 2007)

Would that be a KC-10 fueler?

wow... I had no idea a jumbo jet could do that. notice the other aircraft in the area ... an ATC nightmare.

All the particulates and ash in the air must be tough on jet engines?????

You may want to post this in the Fires in California thread too... Some double posts are relevant.


.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 23, 2007)

Nope DC-10.... why not a KC-10 if it already has a tank?

Telstar Logistics: DC-10 Airliner Attacks Big California Wildfires


One of those big fires broke out near Tehachapi, California a few weeks back, in June 2007. While flying at low altitude in preparation for a drop, Tanker 910 hit a downdraft that slammed the aircraft perilously close to the ground — so close, in fact, that the plane ripped through the tops of several trees. 
.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow, great stuff! Seen a 747 being used for that too.


----------

